# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben Hendrina

## Mizzepi

Mijn naam is Hendrina Rietveld. Ik ben hier op deze site gekomen vanwege gezondheidsklachten 
Verder ben ik huisvrouw van 2 kinderen 1 van 10 jaar met een beperking die op speciaal onderwijs zit en 1 van 7 jaar die in groep zit. Verder wandel ik veel, door mijn epilepsie en door medicijnen waar ik af en toe duizelig door ben, heb ik nu de fiets laten staan en fiets niet meer en loop veel voor kleine boodschapjes. 
En verder heb ik een hobby en dat is 3-d kaarten knippen.

----------


## bea1957

hallo Hendrina ben ook op deze site gekomen om een mailtje testuren zo wij elkaar wat beter leren kennen.Mijn naam is Bea alleenstaand had 1 zoon maar is jammer genoeg overleden.Ben 54 jaar werk nog deeltijds.Ik wandel veel choppen theater hou van dieren pc en tv kijken lezen en veel rusten.Heb chronisch hoofpijn,depressie,spastische darmen en vermoeid.Nu begin ik af en toe duizelig te worden(denk door de medicatie?)en last te krijgen van mijn spieren.Zo nu ken je mij een beetje.Wat is 3-d kaarten knippen Hendrina Groetjes met mijn knuffels

----------

